# S3 in Dallas?



## Hitman (Jul 26, 1999)

Anyone want to claim the S3 with Euro plates I spotted today in Plano, TX (a norhtern suburb of Dallas) about 1pm today (10-31-02).. It was black, dirty and had no American license plates on it.








please email me! [email protected]


----------



## nvrlift (Apr 15, 2000)

*Re: S3 in Dallas? (Hitman)*

Yes, to my knowledge, there is a black S3 in Texas with a student who brought it over from Europe for a temporary stint in school down there. Rumor was one year, and I think we are fast approaching the one year mark for how long I have followed this one....


----------



## AbqVR6 (Dec 29, 2001)

*Re: S3 in Dallas? (Hitman)*

there was a a3 in new mexico for a couple of days at an audi dealer. i gues they sold it, but i would have loved to see it.


----------



## livi (Apr 27, 2001)

*Re: S3 in Dallas? (AbqVR6)*

one forsale in seattle fully federalized.
35,000
check out the audiworld classifieds if interested


----------



## Hitman (Jul 26, 1999)

*Re: S3 in Dallas? (schnellVR6)*

Well imagine my amazment when it went whizzing by the cross street while I was sitting at a red light. 
If I didnt have to be somewhere, I would have tried to chase it down to catch a glimpse...









Hey, maybe he wont want to ship it back and will want to sell it! gotta email address for the guy?


----------



## vedubya (Oct 29, 2001)

*Re: S3 in Dallas? (Hitman)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Hey, maybe he wont want to ship it back and will want to sell it! gotta email address for the guy?







[HR][/HR]​oh if only it were that easy
Mike


----------



## K-heim Kid (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: S3 in Dallas? (vedubya)*

There is another S3 in the States. It's Nogaro Blue with coilovers and is located out West. The owner is a real enthusiast but is pretty tight-lipped about the car and himself because he doesn't trust the Feds.


----------

